# Okie Joes Smoker



## smokyrich (Dec 1, 2013)

I finally got my Oklahoma Joes Smoker together and seasoned. Spent Thanksgiving day seasoning the smoker and the day after media blasting the paint off my convection plate I made from an old electrical panel cover. It went on the patio today and will do its first smoke next weekend with a Brisket and a Pork Shoulder. I'm anxious to test drive her!!!!













1.jpg



__ smokyrich
__ Dec 1, 2013


















2.jpg



__ smokyrich
__ Dec 1, 2013


















3.jpg



__ smokyrich
__ Dec 1, 2013


















4.jpg



__ smokyrich
__ Dec 1, 2013


----------



## buttburner (Dec 6, 2013)

let us know how this works.

I have an OK Joe and the way my baffle is setup I dont have any holes in the firebox end and its still a bit hotter there

I would think those holes will allow too much heat.

But I may be wrong, I am curious how this works out for you

here is my setup. I did take out the far left plate and spread the rest out some after I took this pic













100_2424.JPG



__ buttburner
__ Mar 30, 2013


----------



## smokyrich (Dec 7, 2013)

The first test will be Monday! I will keep everyone posted.

The holes appear larger than they are, starting out at 7/16 then 1/2,9/16 and 5/8 furthest from the fire. I had seen a few like this and tried it first. nothing is permanent until the desired result is achieved!

 More to follow


----------



## floyd (Dec 12, 2013)

I hope you love your Okie Joe as much as I do mine. My plates only have holes in them after the first 1 1/2 ft and then like yours, they go from small to larger. I also spread the last three sheets out with a little more space as they near the chimney.

Good luck and have fun. 

/s/ Floyd


----------

